# Problème de flux de photos avec apple tv



## Purcypat (13 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir
Petite question concernant Apple TV, lorsque j'active dans iCloud le Partage de Photos mon flux de photos prise par l'iphone dans pellicule se transfère bien de mon Iphone à l'Apple TV. Par contre si je veux activer le flux de photos et publier une photo en passant par iCloud celles ci se partage bien entre l'iphone et l'Ipad. Par contre sur l'Apple TV cela me marque qu'il y a une photo dans mon activité et flux créé par contre quand je clique pour ouvrir elle n'est pas apparente. Ca me met une photo noire ?? Quelqu'un a t il une idée ? Pourtant il me semble que le premier jour j'y suis arrivée une fois et depuis, il y a une rubrique activité ainsi que le nom du flux que j'ai créé style "portrait" il y a bien marqué 1 photo mais c'est un cadre noir. Si quelqu'un a eu le même problème et peut m'apporter son aide je suis preneuse. merci d'avance pour votre aide
Cordialement


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2014)

Tu es au mauvais endroit pour ta question sur l'&#63743; TV ! On déménage !


----------

